# Finding Parts for 1968 Triumph Muscle Bike



## rose359 (May 17, 2020)

I have made a couple posts seeking information on this bike, and now I am interested in replacing some failed parts, including pedals, chain, tires, and front axle. 

I seeking recommendations on sources for parts.  Looking on Amazon, it is hard to judge if pedals will fit; there is so little information provided, like the thread diameter and pitch. 

The chains I see look like the might be intended for a derailleur.  How to pick?  I took off the chain, and it measures 45.5" in length.

Should I buy a $125 Walmart Stingray and strip it for parts?

Tires look like they can be purchased on Amazon.  What should I be looking for in brake pads? 

The threads on the front axle are flattened and the nut pulls off without rotation on one side.  Should I replace the wheel or just the axle/bearings/cones?

Thanks for any direction that you can offer.


----------



## rose359 (Jun 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## rose359 (Jun 3, 2020)

Once a project gets promoted to the truck box, it gets worked on.


----------



## rose359 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hoping for some parts input or help with Triumph muscle bike information.  So far, the only photos of one on the internet are photos of my bike,  which seems surprising.


----------



## Wheeler (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi, I'd suggest that you search Raleigh Rodeo bicycle, which is essentially the same bicycle that you have.
The tires that you want are 20x1 3/8 online.
Your front axle is made flat to slide into your narrower fork slot. I say axle okay, but stripped or incorrect nut. Raleigh thread nut needed if that's the case.
There are lots of original parts readily available.
Using non original anything may cause fitment issues do to hardware and tire clearances, chain lenght....
Safest bet is to keep it simple, give it a good servicing and just order some fresh rubber.


----------



## rose359 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks Wheeler.  I purchased tires for a good price from monsterscooterparts.com.  I think I need a new front axle; the threads appear to be flattened.  I will pull it out to get a better look.  I found a shifter cover that I think is correct; lacking a catalog photo or any photo, I don't know for sure.  The rim of rear wheel looks rough (see photo).  I haven't yet evaluated the rear hub to see if it is functional.

I did make this adjustable height stand for working on the bike.


----------



## marcusthemoose (Mar 3, 2021)

rose359 said:


> View attachment 1237755
> 
> Thanks Wheeler.  I purchased tires for a good price from monsterscooterparts.com.  I think I need a new front axle; the threads appear to be flattened.  I will pull it out to get a better look.  I found a shifter cover that I think is correct; lacking a catalog photo or any photo, I don't know for sure.  The rim of rear wheel looks rough (see photo).  I haven't yet evaluated the rear hub to see if it is functional.
> 
> ...



Hi,

youve probably finished the bike by now!

Its a raleigh rodeo but they were badged up as all sorts of things for export models. 

I'm in england where they were made, so if you struggle getting parts etc let me now and i can see if i can help.

Marcus


----------



## Kennedoo (Jun 20, 2022)

rose359 said:


> Hoping for some parts input or help with Triumph muscle bike information.  So far, the only photos of one on the internet are photos of my bike,  which seems surprising.



Hey how is the project going?


----------

